# Suche günstiges gutes Echolot



## mistafisch (4. Januar 2010)

Hi leude,

erstmal vorweg ich bin Schüler und hab nich so viel Knete.
Ich such ein günstiges Echolot so um die 80€.

Ich habe folgendes bei ebay gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/FUNK---Fischfind...vr_id=&cguid=fa2316981250a0aad462b482f94b95e1

Meine frage: hat jemad schon erfahrungen mit diesen geräten gesammelt?
Oder könnt ihr mir einige andere empfehlen?|kopfkrat

Es sollte allerdings möglichst ein Funkecholot oder ein kleines leicht, zu transportierendes sein.

Danke |supergri


----------



## Dave77 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*

Hi ich hab ein Piranha max 220 günstig zu verkaufen. Habe es 2 Tage im Angelurlaub benutzt aber kein Boot und habe somit momentan keine Verwendung dafür.
Wenn du Interesse hast melde dich per PN ich mache dir ein gutes Angebot.
mfg
Dave


----------



## Loup de mer (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*

Hi leud

Kauf dir bloß nicht das ebay-Ding. Du würdest es nach dem ersten Einsatz bereuen.
Warum ein Funkecholot? Welchen Vorteil soll das bringen?

Dann lieber ein gebrauchtes Einsteigermodel. Du hast bis zum Saisonbeginn noch genügend Zeit, um dir mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion ein bisschen grundlegendes Wissen über den Markt und die Funktionsweise von Echoloten anzueignen. 
Ohne das wird es nicht gehen!
Es gibt hier unzählige Threads zu deiner Frage - einfach mal suchen :m


----------



## Lorenz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*

Hi


Loup de mer schrieb:


> Du hast bis zum Saisonbeginn noch genügend Zeit, um dir mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion ein bisschen grundlegendes Wissen über den Markt und die Funktionsweise von Echoloten anzueignen.
> Ohne das wird es nicht gehen!


Seh ich auch so!




Also ein fehlender Heckspiegel z.B. am Schlauchboot wäre das geringere Problem.Da kann man was basteln 


Oder soll es ein Funkecholot sein,weil das Boot fehlt?


----------



## mistafisch (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Oder soll es ein Funkecholot sein,weil das Boot fehlt?




Genau so is es, ich hab nämlich kein boot 

aber danke für die antworten#6


----------



## A.S (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*

wenn du noch 15 drauf packst bekommst du immerhin eins von HUmminbird ... allerdings versuch mit den dingern bitte nicht Fische zu finden indem du deinen Köder dort plazierst wo es Fischsicheln anzeigt ... diese teile kannst du wirklich nur dafür benutzen um kanten und löcher zu finden ... dafür langen se aber!!!


----------



## mistafisch (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*



A.S schrieb:


> wenn du noch 15 drauf packst bekommst du immerhin eins von HUmminbird ... allerdings versuch mit den dingern bitte nicht Fische zu finden indem du deinen Köder dort plazierst wo es Fischsicheln anzeigt ... diese teile kannst du wirklich nur dafür benutzen um kanten und löcher zu finden ... dafür langen se aber!!!



wieso funktioniert das mit dem fische anzeigen und dann dahin werfen nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## kotraeppchen (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*

Gut und günstig (gebraucht) Lowrance x-135 Preis-Leistung unschlagbar!


----------



## Lenzibald (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*

Servus. Ich ahb genau das Echolot das du meinst. Funktioniert sehr gut Reichweite mindestens 50m. Zeigt Wassertemperatur und Tiefe super an. Das Fischsymbol kannst vergessen habs aber noch nicht probiert obs Fische anzeigt. Zum Loten und Kanten finden ist super und man kann die Geberbatteri tauschen was wichtig ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## ulf (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*



kotraeppchen schrieb:


> Gut und günstig (gebraucht) Lowrance x-135 Preis-Leistung unschlagbar!



Hallo

Wenn der TO ein Gerät im Bereich von 80 Euro sucht, was soll dann eine Empfehlung für ein Gerät, daß gebraucht wohl noch 3 bis 4 mal so viel kostet  |kopfkrat ? Ein Funkecholot ist das doch auch nicht.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## mistafisch (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*

danke erstmal für eure hilfe, kann mir den trotzdem jemand sagen wieso das mit den fischsymbolen nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Lenzibald (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*

Servus. Obs funktioniert kann ich nicht genau sagen weil ichs noch nicht so ausgiebig testen konnte. Das echolot das du meinst zeigt Temperatur genau an habs nachgemessen mit Thermometer, Tiefe und Unterwasserstruktur wir Kanten und Berge zeigts auch super an. Wenn Fischsymbole angezeigt werden bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die richtig angezeigt werden. Werde ich erst heuer im Sommer mal genauer testen. Mann muß ja auch den Preis beachten da wäre ja jeder dumm der einige hunderter ausgibt wenn eins um 80.- genau so gut wäre. Ich ahbs mir bei AK-Fishing gekauft nach telefonischer intervention wegen Reichweite und so weiter. Der Herr war sehr freundlich und hat mir 50m garantiert und die schaffts auch locker. Mein Kaufzweck war Kanten Berge und Plateos zu finden und das funktioniert echt gut, wenn man die Unterwasserstruktur kennt kann man auch einschätzen wo sich die Fische aufhalten.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## sophia2305 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Hi leud
> 
> Kauf dir bloß nicht das ebay-Ding. Du würdest es nach dem ersten Einsatz bereuen.
> Warum ein Funkecholot? Welchen Vorteil soll das bringen?
> ...


 
Hallo Thomas,

ich hätte gerne mal gewußt, warum man dieses Gerät nicht kaufen soll. Hast Du denn damit Erfahrung?

Bitte mache sie hier doch bekannt!

sophia2305


----------



## waldschratnrw (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*

Ich frag mich immer wieder, wie ich und andere überhaupt Fische fangen koennen, ohne Echolot.
Dauerhaften Fangerfolg kann dir nur die Kenntnis des Gewässers liefern, dazu gabs früher mal Tiefenkarten, die der Verein erstellt hat.
DAS Funkecholot wird Dir am meisten nutzen wenn du es in genau eingepeilten Linien über den See ziehen kannst und so sie Tiefenkarte erstellst. Wenn du die dann erstellt hast kannste das Echolot erst mal in die Ecke stellen und fischen.
Das mit dem Fische finden funzt ned so wie Du Dir das vorstellst.


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*

Hallo 

du kannst dich ja mal kundig machen über das Humminbird
Smartcast RF 25E hat ne reichweite von ca.40m bei Interrsse schick mir ne PN!

MfG Marco


----------



## sophia2305 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Hi leud
> 
> Kauf dir bloß nicht das ebay-Ding. Du würdest es nach dem ersten Einsatz bereuen.
> Warum ein Funkecholot? Welchen Vorteil soll das bringen?
> ...


 
Hallo Thomas!!!

was Du hier betreibst ist geschäftsschädigend. Ohne die eigenen Erfahrungen mit so einem Echolot zu dokumentieren, empfiehlst Du so ein Funk Echolot nicht zu kaufen.

Weit über 700 Angler haben so ein Echolot im Einsatz und die sind, soweit ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, mit dem Ding zufrieden. 
Poste doch mal Deine selbst gemachten Erfahrungen und Gründe warum so ein Echolot nich gekauft werden soll.

Grüsse
sophai 2305


----------



## mr-bugg (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*

@ Sofia2305

wenn du mal etwas genauer nachgelesen hättest, war zu dem Zeitpunkt als Loup geantwortet hat nicht bekannt, dass der Themenstarter kein Boot hat.

Oder willst du uns ernsthaft sagen das ein Funkecholot mit einem stationärem Echolot auf einen Boot konkurieren kann.

Was für ein Geschäft?

Tom


----------



## Loup de mer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche günstiges gutes Echolot*



sophia2305 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas!!!
> 
> was Du hier betreibst ist geschäftsschädigend. Ohne die eigenen Erfahrungen mit so einem Echolot zu dokumentieren, empfiehlst Du so ein Funk Echolot nicht zu kaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Sophia

Leider habe ich diesen Thread erst heute wieder gelesen, sonst hätte ich dir schon früher geantwortet.
Ich selbst hatte viele Jahre ein X-126DF und jetzt ein HDS-7 von Lowrance im Einsatz, war aber auch oft mit LMS-Geräten unterwegs.
Während meines Studiums habe ich Hardware zur Sedimentortung durch Echolottechnologie mitentwickelt (das ist zugegebenermaßen schon einige Jahre her), so dass ich von mir behaupte, Ahnung von der Materie zu haben.
Nun will ich dir auch den Hauptgrund nennen, warum ich den Kauf des FFW-718 nicht empfehle: es ist die Bildschirmauflösung, die aber weder im Ebay-Link noch in diesem Link genannt wird, die man aber über die Google-Suche leicht findet.
Sie beträgt 128Vx64H (Im Vergleich hat das X126 480VX480H und das HDS-7 480Vx640H). 
Bei dem von dir verteidigten FFW-718 stehen außerdem etwa 20% des oberen Bildschirmes nicht für das Echobild zur Verfügung, so dass sich eine effektive Anzeigefläche für das Echolotbild von nur 100Vx65H ergibt.
Das wiederum heißt, dass bei einer Wassertiefe von 35m ein Objekt schon eine Höhe von 35cm haben muss, um überhaupt durch einen Pixel abgebildet zu werden. 
Dazu muss man noch wissen, dass bei Fischen haupsächlich die Schwimmblase das Echo hervorruft und nicht der Körper, weil dieser eine ähnliche "akustische Dichte" wie das umgebende Wasser hat.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte das verständlich darlegen? Ansonsten bitte noch mal posten - ich werde diesen Thread jetzt besser beobachten



mr-bugg schrieb:


> ...Was für ein Geschäft?...


 
Ich kann nur vermuten, dass Sophia und ak.fishing irgendwie verbandelt sind #c??? Wie gesagt, es ist nur eine Vermutung!


----------

